# Winter quilt making



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*I bought some quilt material last Friday and 4 batts. So should have plenty to keep me busy this winter. *

*Will be working with panels. I need ideas. Panels and applique. *


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Look at this pattern -- it either uses a large print focus fabric or could be used with a panel and coordinating fabric. 

Craftsman quilt: http://www.quiltwoman.com/The-Craftsman-Quilt-Pattern.aspx

I ordered the pattern, but it would be easy enough to figure out. 

Another thing I do with some panels is to split off the top and bottom 8 - 12" and space them apart with sashing. Makes the quilt more interesting than just bordering the panel (which I also do).


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Newcolorado,

attached are some pictures of quilts my wife and I have made. I hope they give you some ideas.

Dave
View attachment 51409


View attachment 51410


View attachment 51411


View attachment 51412


View attachment 51413


View attachment 51414


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks *both you have really given me some ideas. *

*Belfrybat*
*I think I can draw off the pattern. * *All straight lines. I have plain colored sheets as got batch at thrift stores. *


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I have to eat and get ready to go to Vernal on the senior bus . 

I having been making 16 patch to get rid of scrap before I moved here. I sewed the blocks and have been making up the tops. Most any color slashing works with them. Blocks are all colors of print. Using panels is new to me.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Belfrybat, that is nice looking, a good way to showcase a favorite fabric. It is more complicated than you might think when first looking at it. It would be really nice for someone who doesn&#8217;t like conventional quilts, or for a very modern room.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I like using a panel in the "attic window" pattern.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*I still think I can do it. I want bigger than the pattern they are selling. Full quilt I want. Guess I am a little old to start this quilt series. I am 84 now. *


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Might as well start it now, good chance you'll be 85 next!

Mon


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*Frogmammy*
*Yep I could be 85 next year. Or 6 foot under, at this age one never knows. My doctor thinks I have a lot years left in me. Says make quilts. *

*Back on subject of quilt making. A panel for this pattern needs 4 * *colors to go with it. As this pattern calls for using material of the center piece for the corner blocks. *

*Center section first, Panel and two borders. then I would do the he side sections and add them. Then the top and bottom sections. I think center of the section then add corners to top and bottom sections and then add to main quilt piece. *

*I know I will have to figure sizes based on the center panel. *


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I like that pattern...copied it as I can figure out dimensions.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*DW*
*Right and we can change and add and subtract from the pattern. Add appliques or more figured blocks . I have wild horses material. Yes, we have wild horses here in western Colorado. I think try that first. *


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*I did not get to big city as planned this month. Snow storm. And still getting snowing. DIL had set me up to go. I really had not wanted to go till late March any way. Planned seeing my doctor and shop. My doctor calls me this month he has quit and not be in office after end of Dec. I had to get new primary doctor. I managed that to get a local one as doctor thought best and not make the trips to city. Then my daughter sends her Xmas news letter telling us her husband died in Oct. I still have to make trips to city to shop for things. Like food. *

*I have not gotten any quilt tops made. I have gave up sorting the material I bought late Nov. Will start I think Jan 1 . I want to finish up this 16 patch this year. It is ready for the slashing. All my wild horse material I have is in one bag now. Just few pieces. I am planning hoe to dothe animals deer , elk moose and so on. *


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*I did get my material sorted and bagged to each animal. *

*I came across a strip quilt pattern that is interesting " loose change" But for now I will stick to using panels. *


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*My son said Sunday we may go to big city this month. If the bank sets me up again and not storming. If go will hit my down home thrift shop. What colors do I need. ? I need to sort plain colors now. Any color goes with 16 patches for slashing . Muilt colored blocks of scrap. Panels are different deal. *


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you have the panels already? If so, what design are they? I agree with Macy---I like panels cut to do the attic window, depending on the design of course!


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*Tinker*
*Yes, I have the panels bought. I have plain colored sheets bought. Wild animals of Colorado is what I am going to try and do. *


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*Years ago when I worked and lived down home and made the rounds of thrift shops most every week. I was doing crafts to sell at craft shows. I have odds and end of blocks I bought and materials . I have 8 Little Orphan Annie blocks the one with the rainbow. 1982 date. Would it be good to cut that infor on salvage and stitch to back od quilt? *

*There are 4 blocks of annie and her dog and rainbow and 4 with rain bow print. I can add 4 plain blochs to get the 3 x 4 set up. Then borders.*


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

We would all love to see what your progress.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Belfrybat...I love the butterflies...gorgeous quilt!

How wonderful all the quilts are Pepsiboy!


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*Truefully not making any progress. I did sort animal panels and cut some. I have the wild horses laid out to try first. Too see if I can do it with low vision. *

*Son went Friday to big city and went with them. I got done what had to be. Got my Med records transferred to doctor here. Still have not met him. Got to make an appt today for next month. I have gotten dark brown sheets and some tpyal blue, and a cream. I think I have all I beed, *


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I am working on a quilt this winter also I got it in the quilt frame and then ended up having to have some surgery. So I am working on again about 1/2 way done with it.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Well....more power to you all for persisting in organization and quilting. I desperately need the inspiration. Too much going on with family and house repairs. Thanks to ALL who put pictures on. My next project is some themed pot holders. I have a space in an Antique Mall mixing crafts with antiques. Pot holders sell - especially if they are themed. I have to MAKE myself take the time to quilt. Persistence is much needed but I was not born with it !!
Is it better to buy a quilting frame or make one??? s


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*I love that border. *


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

sapphira said:


> Well....more power to you all for persisting in organization and quilting. I desperately need the inspiration. Too much going on with family and house repairs. Thanks to ALL who put pictures on. My next project is some themed pot holders. I have a space in an Antique Mall mixing crafts with antiques. Pot holders sell - especially if they are themed. I have to MAKE myself take the time to quilt. Persistence is much needed but I was not born with it !!
> Is it better to buy a quilting frame or make one??? s


I purchased my quilt frame from a Mennonite store near me But it would not be hard to make. Hubby was working many hours and I wanted it now so I just bought it. I think they run around 200.00 here I have had mine for several years now. well worth buying if you dont have the time or tools to make one.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

newcolorado said:


> *I love that border. *


Thank you..


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok, seems I'm getting hooked on quilting....My grandmother quilted and they were so nice they sold easily for $500 plus. I remember she had what she called a "quilting frame" that hung over one of her beds in a guest room. I never was interested in it enough to examine it.

Now I'm wondering what type of "quilting frames" you quilters use. Care to share with reasons for the type you chose; and pics sure would be helpful too.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*I have never hand quilted as I tie. Mom just tied. She could quilt but I was never shown how. My one sister could quilt. I can not remember my older sister sewing at all. I think two long wood strips and two shorter for the ends and 4 C clamps to hold the corners. they had muslin strips on the tw0 long ones to tack your quilt and you rolled. We have lightS on our ceiling now. Fox fire books might have directions. *

*I bought a bright yellow sheet to set my Little Orphan Annie blocks. $1 at thrift store. Should be enpugh left for border on another quilt. *


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll admit to buying a quilting frame from Joanne's (on sale!). This one is like a table on a stand. Made it a whole lot easier for the tied quilt I made....too difficult/uncomfortable to get on the floor to do it. 

Bad thing is, I am NOT happy with the way I tied it, so need to bring the frame back upstairs and finish tying CORRECTLY. I used Polar fleece for the back and I think it needs more "support" than it would if it was just regular type material.

Got one quilt that's ready to send off to be quilted (as soon as I get a box for it!) and one that I will likely machine quilt myself...it is smaller and a busier design so my goofs won't show as much.

Oh, and the frame from Joanne's is a little flimsey, so you might want to look for something sturdy.

Mon


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*Frog\I hear you. I need table to lay out the quilt to put it together, and not down on floor. I have been using the dinning room floor. *


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*We discussed the table idea and he said 3 eight foot tables Folding tables. Plastic tops. So next time we go to big city I can get, That be 90 by 96. I will not be hand quilting that is for sure. .*


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have 2 of the white tables that fold in the middle. LOVE them and use them all the time.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*It will be couple month at least till get to big city. It is 180 mile round trip. I live out in middle of no where. *

*Frogmammy, Sorry I some how left off mammy off. Mom tied quilts. I tie quilts. I just hope I can still tie with RA in my hands. *


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That's ok, I'm mammy anyway!

Hey, you have grandkids there don't you? Why not run your thread/yard through the quilt, leave long tails and then let the kids make the knots? You can cut the tails to size after.

This quilt I need to finish tying, I had problems with my hands cramping when I'd not been working on tying for very long, so I used needle-nose pliers on the needle and it worked VERY well. I suppose someone could also use forceps for that.

Mon


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*My grand kids are all married adu;lts with little kids and do nor live near me. My youngest son and his wife lives next door and no kids. *

*I use yarn to tie quilts. No wool yarn. My sister had mom that time make her two quilts and just run the string in and she tied. I can remember helping put in the string as a kid. *





*. *


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I usually use yard too, but some people use embroidery floss, all six strands at once, to tie theirs. I'm thinking that might be easier to use on a thick quilt. Wish I'd thought to use it on this one! The quilt isn't so thick, as the material is "unfriendly"...LOL!

Made a quilt many years ago that had TWO wool army blankets in it. Unbelievably heavy, but the warmest thing in the world. I remember (40 years later!) how difficult it was to tie it!

Mon


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I had some green material that was very had to get a needle through.* What ever is left of it when I see it again will be tossed. It was the right color. I used for borders and back. I have bought more needles to see if will work better in tieing. The quilts after that have been 16 patch. I put together with slashng. Slimmer needle? *

*Just got my medical call, INR she said was perfect. Check again in a month. I had my test this morning. I live with these tests. Day of test I don't want pop my finger open or infect the cut. Just a finger jab.*

*You think a compression gloves would help you? *


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Tried them but wasn't impressed. Actually, I probably need to just take things a touch slower, instead of working 'til I drop. Hard habit to break!

The quilt I need to finish tying has polar fleece for the backing, and a pretty heavy batting, so very "grabby" where a needle is concerned. Wanted it to be VERY warm. Picked up some new needles last week and I have high hopes for them.

Mon


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*I have never tried polar fleece. be warm. Was given a bag of fleece scrap. *


----------

